# 5 gallon buckets of crystallized honey



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

What is the best way to liquefy 5 gallon bucketed of crystallized honey? I have a band heater on one bucket, but I am afraid it is going to scorch the honey.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I use an old freezer with a thermostat set at 104 and a hundred watt light bulb. Setting the bucket in the cab of a pickup in the sun with rolled up windows on an eighty degree day works well too


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you use the band heater place it on the bottom of the bucket to start. All the liquefied honey will be there and tends to disperse the heat better. And stir it as soon as you can get a stick in there.


----------

